
Don’t let the door hit your comments on the ass on their way out (2015) - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2015/09/our-new-comments-policy-dont-let-the-door-hit-your-comments-in-the-ass-on-their-way-out/
======
IntronExon
Making the personal choice to eschew comments is absolutely fine, but the
vestigial thing is just silly. SlateStarCodex for example thrives on comments.
They’re not working for you, ok, but don’t kid yourself about the reasons why
that is, or generalize to the whole net. It may just be that someone who wears
their attitude on their sleeve attracts a disproportionate percentage of
unproductive assholes after all.

